# [MSSQL] SQLAllocHandle Error



## BGrojer (26. April 2005)

Hallo!

Ich hab folgendes sehr eigenartiges Problem:

Ich habe eine Intranetlösung gecodet wo es von Zeit zu Zeit zu folgender Fehlermeldung kommt:

_Microsoft OLE DB Provider for ODBV Drivers Fehler "80004005'

[Microsoft][ODBC Driver Manager] Fehler beim SQLAllocHandle-Aufruf für Treiber auf SQL_HANDLE_DBC

/mitarbeiter/mitarbeiter_popup_zeitkarte.asp, line 455
_

Danach muss ich den IIS sowie die Datenbank neustarten (sonst geht oft nichts mehr bzw. alles extrem langsam). Der Fehler kommt immer wieder nach einer gewissen Laufzeit (gewissen anzahl von DB zugriffen?) Ich mache generell sehr viele Datenbankabfragen in meinen ASP Documenten. Und es arbeiten etliche Mitarbeiter mit dem Produkt.

Ich mach meine DB connection Immer auf folgende Art (bei jedem beginn der ASP-Seite DB öffnen und am Ende DB schliessen). Dazwischen etliche Abfragen/Updates/Inserts.


```
SET CONN_INTRANET = SERVER.CREATEOBJECT(ADODB.CONNECTION)
CONN_INTRANET.OPEN "DSN=" & CONN_INTRANET_DSN & ";UID=" & CONN_INTRANET_USER & ";PWD=" & CONN_INTRANET_PWD

SET rs = conn_intranet.EXECUTE(sqlstmt)  
'Etwas mit den Daten machen
rs.CLOSE
SET rs = NOTHING

CONN_INTRANET.CLOSE
SET CONN_INTRANET = NOTHING
```

Besten Dank für JEDEN sinnvollen Tipp. Wo kann ich zu suchen beginnen?


----------



## mage (26. April 2005)

Machst Du irgendwelche Fehlebehandlungen ? Möglichweise schliesst du dort die Connection nicht richtig.

GGf. würd ich auch mal die MDAC aktualisieren, soweit ist 2.8 ein wenig Buggig.


----------



## BGrojer (27. April 2005)

Naja Fehlerbehandlung gibts eigentlich keine eigene. Auch wenn ich mit sp_who2 am Server nachsehe wieviele Connection offen sind seh ich da eigentlich keine "unnötigen" zusätzlichen Verbindungen.

MDAC hab ich 2.8 (gibts ja schon seit 2003) und das ganze läuft ja auf einen 2003er Server mit allen Updates (bis auf SBS SP1 das noch net da ist)

Ich hab jetzt mal den ConnectionString abgeändert. Was kann das noch sein?

lg und Danke


----------

